# NUB Event @ Sunset Club in Charlotte... Part Deux



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More pictures from the NUb launch event in Charlotte last night. Had a rockin time hanging out with 135 fellow cigar smokers in one of the nicer (smoking) venues in the city.

I had talked to Sam Leccia via PM, email, and phone for many months and finally got to get together in person. Check out the cool neon NUb sign. I gotta get me one of those. And the custom rolled barber-pole Sam gave me... how freakin cool is that?

Not a whole lot more I can add to Ceedee's post except to say we were bummed that Cgar Girl didn't show up to re-enact a NUb stand on her tongue. By "we", I mean Chris, Sam, and Jose Oliva (we gotta get a picture of that!). 

Oh yeah... Chris smacked me with a drive-by when I answered the door. Excellent selection my friend!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ran out of room for pictures, but couldn't leave this one out. Great collection of sticks that went off at my front door when Ceedee got there.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Man that looks like an AWESOME time you guys had!! I'm hoping to get to the Nub event at Emersons in Chesapeake,VA this weekend. Super-sweet barberpole and excellent hit by Ceedee!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great pics man. I am really starting to like the mini cooper. Now when I see them I think about the NUb. I think it is so cool you guys met up!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting those great pics, man!! Awesome event!! :wazzapp:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

These look like so much fun, alas I cannot justify driving to kansas city to take one in, here's hoping for something maybe a hair closer to St. Louis than Springfield, IL.

I think I'll go toast a Nub now though!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow looks like another awsome event


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

The mini coop is my next car purchase as gas is going to skyrocket in the coming months, maybe it can be the NUB kind, who knows?!?!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

My event is next Thursday... can't wait. Gotta get a new neon, as mine broke during shipping (so thanks for reminding me to call!). Looks like everyone had a great time. I better get ma a damned barber pole!!!!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The pictures are great...looks like a sweet time!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pictures thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics,looks like all had a great time


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics, but that hat Sam is wearing :roflmao:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chuck, Sam looks better with the Fedora on.:lol:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Remember I am a finalist from the Indy event so DO NOT get any ideas that you are going to win my MINI. HA HA Flint


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Webby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet! I can't wait for the Man to come to Kansas!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Webby, man you got some great pics (save the ones of my ugly mug  )! Damn, I really wanted a chance at that Mini - it's really sweet up close. Dammit!  Anyway, tt really was a great event and I was glad that I was able to make it there and hang with you and Sammy! Lots of fun and some great smokes! 

CD


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

happy1 said:


> nice pics, but that hat Sam is wearing :roflmao:


Dissing my lid CHUCK?

man that's where I draw the line!

just kidding bro...my buddy is a hat designer...I dig wearing hats.

Some will be available in the near future.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats it! In August I'm shaving my head so I can get a NUB Tat!


----------

